# Can Leaking Amniotic Fluid Be Stopped?



## mommylove913

If you start leaking amniotic fluid and go to the hospital, can it be stopped?


----------



## Pink Flowers

No it cant. Once the membranes are broken you can not repair them.


----------



## smokey

I had ti look inti this a few weeks back because I though I was leaking (turned out to be a huge increase in cm, enough to run diwn my leg) and no it cant be stoped
frim what I can understand if its earlier then about 24 weeks norhing can be done, if its a bit later the best you can hope for is a extremly slow leak that can keep you going a couple more weeks enough foe a premature baby to survive but then risk infection during that time.


----------



## stardust1976

I was told by my midwife that a very small puncture or slight tear CAN on occasion heal itself. But obviously that only applies to very slight leaks not a full on tear in the membranes, and it can also lead to early labour. But you can have a very small leak for quite some time without having an overly premature baby - the biggest risk in this scenario is infection.


----------



## smokey

a very slow high one can (if your lucky) last for up to 6-7 weeks and they give you steroids for the baby in the hope it can hold on long enough foe a viable premature birth.
My mums leaked on jan 1st but I was born feb 11th.
A pin prick type of leak can heal but thats normaly the tyoe yoy wouldnt even have noticed.


----------



## niknik1more

with my 2nd pregnancy I had a small hole and was leaking fluids but thry woupd re build thrn leak again I had a scan every to weeks till she came coz my fluid was so low but all was ok with me :)


----------



## CatherineK

Not sure if protocol is just different in the US, but in some minor cases this can very well be treated. My coworker started leaking (small tear) at 19 weeks. She was admitted to hospital on bedrest, small tear mostly healed, she had to have a few infusions of fluid when her levels got low, but baby made it to almost 30 weeks and is a healthy girl today. I've read many times on here how doctors 'can't so anything' if you are not 24 weeks. Yet so many issues can be stabilized earlier. My hospital here has a special unit for mothers admitted prior to viability, to try and make it several more weeks- for premature labor, IC, infections, etc.


----------



## amjon

They can't do anything in the hospital to stop it, but sometimes they do stop on their own and repair. I think they try bed rest and lots of water to see if that will help it repair itself. If they have a big break, then I don't think there's really anything to try.


----------



## sequeena

Pink Flowers said:


> No it cant. Once the membranes are broken you can not repair them.

Yes they can. I had PPROM at 14+6 and at a scan at 24 weeks they discovered the rupture had healed and I wasn't leaking anymore.

I was very lucky but it can happen so OP good luck :hugs:

ETA: My son was born 3 days overdue :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

sequeena said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> No it cant. Once the membranes are broken you can not repair them.
> 
> Yes they can. I had PPROM at 14+6 and at a scan at 24 weeks they discovered the rupture had healed and I wasn't leaking anymore.
> 
> I was very lucky but it can happen so OP good luck :hugs:
> 
> ETA: My son was born 3 days overdue :)Click to expand...


I meant they can like stick a plaster over them to fix them. Yes they can heal.


----------



## sequeena

Pink Flowers said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> No it cant. Once the membranes are broken you can not repair them.
> 
> Yes they can. I had PPROM at 14+6 and at a scan at 24 weeks they discovered the rupture had healed and I wasn't leaking anymore.
> 
> I was very lucky but it can happen so OP good luck :hugs:
> 
> ETA: My son was born 3 days overdue :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant they can like stick a plaster over them to fix them. Yes they can heal.Click to expand...

Oh right, no :rofl: I wish they could!


----------



## Pink Flowers

sequeena said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> No it cant. Once the membranes are broken you can not repair them.
> 
> Yes they can. I had PPROM at 14+6 and at a scan at 24 weeks they discovered the rupture had healed and I wasn't leaking anymore.
> 
> I was very lucky but it can happen so OP good luck :hugs:
> 
> ETA: My son was born 3 days overdue :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant they can like stick a plaster over them to fix them. Yes they can heal.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right, no :rofl: I wish they could!Click to expand...

Should say can't anyway :dohh:

x


----------



## Chelly_Bean

sequeena said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> No it cant. Once the membranes are broken you can not repair them.
> 
> Yes they can. I had PPROM at 14+6 and at a scan at 24 weeks they discovered the rupture had healed and I wasn't leaking anymore.
> 
> I was very lucky but it can happen so OP good luck :hugs:
> 
> ETA: My son was born 3 days overdue :)Click to expand...


I made an account just so I can talk to you, if you could get ahold of me however possible through here I'd really appreciate it. I'm 17+3 and I have PROM I'd love some advice. If you can't I understand, thanks either way.


----------



## arturia

Hi Chelly Bean, there's no guarantee that anyone is going to be watching this topic. You might want to message the person in question directly.


----------



## Snowbelle

It depends on the situation too. I had this at 20 weeks but had an infection. There was no hope for baby as I had no choice but to deliver otherwise I could have ended up with blood poisoning. Fluid was so low they said nothing could be done anyway


----------



## Gaykan

I am 13 weeks and ruptured my membranes baby is doing good need advice


----------

